# Javanese: The suffix -ing



## Al-Indunisiy

Assalamu 3alaykum,

What function does the suffix -ing denote?


----------



## theo1006

Alaikum salam!

I am not aware that *-ing* is a suffix. I only know *ing* as a preposition: at, to , on, etc.
Could you give an example of *-ing* as suffix?

Theo


----------



## Al-Indunisiy

1. Agama agaming aji.
2. Miturut cabang Déwan Pangreksa Alam, petir iki nyamber sawijining pavilyun ing kira-kira jam 17:00 wektu Amérika Wétan ing Hamonasset Beach State Park.
3. Alas iku wangun kauripan sing kasebar ing saindhenging donya.
4. Kang padha murih ing pengaleming wong.


----------



## theo1006

Hi,

I have searched my grammar book, but I'm sorry there is no reference to the suffix -ing.

Theo


----------



## mignons

Hi, i think you can replace the -ing with -e, that will sound more familiar for me:
1. Agama agaman*e* aji.
2. Miturut cabang Déwan Pangreksa Alam, petir iki nyamber sawijin*e* pavilyun ing kira-kira jam 17:00 wektu Amérika Wétan ing Hamonasset Beach State Park.
3. Alas iku wangun kauripan sing kasebar ing saindhen*e* donya.
4. Kang padha murih ing pengalem*e* wong.

However, although I speak Javanese for daily conversation, I find it difficult to understand those sentences since the words are no longer (or limitedly) used now.


----------



## Al-Indunisiy

Do you use Ngoko or Kromo Madya?


----------



## mignons

Mostly Ngoko..


----------



## Pierre Lucien

It's a kind of genitive preposition, "of", no ???


----------

